# Software update for Series 3 TDC648



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I just got V9.3.Y for one of my Series 3 TiVos, (model 648) anybody else get this update and does anyone know what any changes are ?


----------



## Greeble (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah got it also.. (actually rebooted the tivo while watching something) Haven't noticed anything new yet.


----------



## HPD (Feb 25, 2008)

lessd said:


> I just got V9.3.Y for one of my Series 3 TiVos, (model 648) anybody else get this update and does anyone know what any changes are ?


Would not upgrade me when I forced a connection. The biggest improvement I am looking for is that this upgrade is supposed to fix it so that I can download all my shows to my PC. Tivojerry said they were having great success fixing the problem and he works for Tivo.

Priority page is not up yet.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

IMO, the rule is a lettered version is some sort of pre-release in small or controlled circulation. 9.3 is supposed to be mostly bugfixes.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I just got this update on both my S3's last night. I haven't had time to play with them to see if anything is different.

Hopefully this is the long-promised fix for the bugs introduced in 9.2?

TTYL
David


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

i got it also. the only reason i knew is that it had a different font in my To Do List, lol........


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

This is a pre-release... The Y being the notice of "pre-release". If they don't encounter any major problems within the next 2 weeks. They will release it to a larger community.
If again they don't suffer any major problems in two weeks. Then probably about a month later they will release the NON "Y" version.

TGC

The Priority page is not yet up as of April 1st, 2008 2:18pm CST
I haven't received the update on either of my HD/S3 units.


----------



## shaggy314 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yup, came home to a rebooted TiVo...

9.3.Y3-01-2-648

Last connection was Today at 1:10am (Central).

I think the To Do list and Season Pass Manager are farther down on the list at the bottom now, but I may be senile that they were already there.

I agree the To Do listing text is smaller... like the guide text.

I not had any major issue so cannot comment if they are gone. /shrug

I recently switched to a wired connection for this S3, wonder if that helped in its selection.


----------



## Eccles (Dec 27, 2001)

My S2 just downloaded an update, too. Guess I'llfind out the version number in the morning - it's at the "this could take an hour or more" phase of the restart right now.

Update: It finished rebooting, and is now running 9.3-01-2-140


----------



## beaubreeden (Jan 24, 2006)

I got the update last night, too. Right while I was recording something (I just happened to be awake). Even though service updates apply at 2am, I wonder why it would decide to do it right in the middle of a scheduled recording?


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

I wonder about that too. When I first installed my THD, within 3h it downloaded 9.2a and proceeded to reboot in the middle of recording two programs while unattended at 4-5pm. Ridiculous. At least wait until the To Do list is clear!


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

The time when items in the To Do List are scheduled to expire is now back with this release. I haven't had the opportunity to check them for accuracy yet.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

My box was also hit with this last night. All of the normal hacks such as TivoWebPlus and such appear to be working fine.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

Does the diagnostics screen still lock up the interface?

May be too early to tell, as it doesn't lock up in the first day or so after a reboot.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

For those of you with the update....
Were you experiencing the frame-by-frame advance bug in 9.2? You know, pause a show, and attempt to advance one frame at a time using the FF button sometimes did NOT work after update 9.2 (just stayed stuck on pause). Is it fixed in 9.3?

It's the only bug I seem to be affected by right now on my two S3's, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, I have the update too. However it doesn't fix the annoying audio dropouts. Maybe in the next version!


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

jhimmel said:


> For those of you with the update....
> Were you experiencing the frame-by-frame advance bug in 9.2? You know, pause a show, and attempt to advance one frame at a time using the FF button sometimes did NOT work after update 9.2 (just stayed stuck on pause). Is it fixed in 9.3?
> 
> It's the only bug I seem to be affected by right now on my two S3's, so I thought I'd ask.


This appears to work fine for me right now, but I don't remember trying it under 9.2 either. So perhaps it was fixed.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

The Program screen for newly recorded programs now has the episode id number, if any.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HTH said:


> The time when items in the To Do List are scheduled to expire is now back with this release. I haven't had the opportunity to check them for accuracy yet.


I hate to be dense, but what is this? Why do items in the To-Do List expire?


----------



## TiVoSteve (Mar 5, 2005)

lessd said:


> I just got V9.3.Y for one of my Series 3 TiVos, (model 648) anybody else get this update and does anyone know what any changes are ?


According to EngadgetHD, the update is supposed to speed up things . . . Guess I'll Have to wait until I get the update and see . . .

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/04/02/forthcoming-tivo-software-update-promises-faster-operations/


----------



## TexasAg (Apr 2, 2006)

TiVoSteve said:


> According to EngadgetHD, the update is supposed to speed up things . . . Guess I'll Have to wait until I get the update and see . . .
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/04/02/forthcoming-tivo-software-update-promises-faster-operations/


Which is pretty funny, seeing as how my Now Playing list responds more slowly to remote commands, esp. when using channel up or down to jump between descriptions of shows in a category.
__________________
My personal opinions are just that. Don't rely on anything I say - I could be Bill Gates' pool boy.


----------



## Jabber (Aug 2, 2007)

I got the update and here is what I've noticed thus far:

1) Smaller font in the To Do list (which is what tipped me off that something had changed)
2) Episode number on the show description page
3) The bug where the Season Pass page always started at the top (rather than where you left off) has been fixed
4) The "Find Programs" screen has been rearranged with Swivel Search nearer the top


----------



## HPD (Feb 25, 2008)

ChickenCheese said:


> Well, I have the update too. However it doesn't fix the annoying audio dropouts. Maybe in the next version!


I have no audio dropouts. Sounds to me like your hard drive has bad sectors. NOT a software issue.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

My Series 3 (not TiVo HD) just received an update, 9.3.Y3-01-2-648

Odd, I thought this would wait.

ANd I'm PISSED because now my DVD-rip of "Bee Movie" that I transferred over is "stuttering", well more like shaking, every 2 seconds or so! It played just fine before, I went in to play it for my son this morning, and it kept shaking.
I didn't understand what could have changed, so I checked version number, and sure enough... ARGH!

TiVo better fix this!

EDIT: well, go figure, it's not stuttering anymore! Good, because that bugged the hell out of me.

TiVo Desktop can't transfer it over again though, it keeps stopping after just a couple of minutes, but it works fine in pyTiVo.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

HPD said:


> I have no audio dropouts. Sounds to me like your hard drive has bad sectors. NOT a software issue.


Its highly doubtful its a hard drive issue since its well known there have been audio dropout issues with 9.x. Also, if you are using optical out, then it is very common with 9.2 to have major audio issues no matter what receiver you are using.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TexasAg said:


> Which is pretty funny, seeing as how my Now Playing list responds more slowly to remote commands, esp. when using channel up or down to jump between descriptions of shows in a category.


Have you had it running the new software for a few days so you can notice the speed difference? After a software update, lots of indexing may be taking place, so it is generally always slower immediately after an update.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

MickeS said:


> EDIT: well, go figure, it's not stuttering anymore! Good, because that bugged the hell out of me.
> 
> TiVo Desktop can't transfer it over again though, it keeps stopping after just a couple of minutes, but it works fine in pyTiVo.


Just a reminder to others...

Many software updates require that guide data be reindexed, which can slow the TiVo -- sometimes dramatically so -- for 2-3 days. I would wait 2-3 days before assessing the performance of the new software.

_Edit: Ooops, rainwater beat me to it._


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Can someone test whether TTG / MRV performance is improved?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I didn't do any scientific study, but I noticed no difference in TTG/MRV speeds. TTG was around 12Mbits/sec, MRV to a Series 2 (also with 9.3) was slightly less. Wireless G connection.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Only new info is the unspecified CableCARD fixes and the reference to no new features (such as Jabber protocol)

http://www.betanews.com/article/TiVo_93_software_update_to_speed_up_the_DVRs_interfac


> TiVo 9.3 software update to speed up the DVR's interface
> 
> By Nate Mook, BetaNews
> April 2, 2008, 7:33 PM
> ...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The interface does seem a lot quicker.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

ok also got the 9.3y on my TivoHD the night after my S3 got it.


----------



## MAFletch (Feb 14, 2008)

"However, some unspecified fixes have been made with regards to CableCARD support."


What's the chance of this including the use of single M-card with the 648's? Slim to none I expect. It would be nice to save a few bucks a month though.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Is there any way to force or request this update for the THD? I went to the sign up page at http://www.tivo.com/priority but it specifically says not to use it except for the S2.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Not yet, but TivoPony did say earlier that it was coming for all THD/S3 users soon.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I noticed they moved the menu item for the Universal Swivel Search to the top of the list in "Find programs". That's a good change.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ciper said:


> Is there any way to force or request this update for the THD? I went to the sign up page at http://www.tivo.com/priority but it specifically says not to use it except for the S2.


The S2 user base is pretty large so it takes a while to update those users. The S3/TiVo HD user base is growing, but I suspect even if you didn't sign up on the priority list (when they make it available), you will get it soon after the main rollout.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> Can someone test whether TTG / MRV performance is improved?


 Will be interesting to find out if THD units (both with 9.3) can get comparable speeds to S3 units for MRV... (~30Mbps under normal conditions)


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I hate to be dense, but what is this? Why do items in the To-Do List expire?


What I mean is that they report to what date and time the resulting recording will be kept. It's always a date and time after it is scheduled to be recorded or else it would not be recorded. It is the date and time the resulting recording will expire (be marked with the yellow dot with exclamation mark) once it does record.

It's useful information so that you can tell if a future recording will be kept for the usual two days or if it is going to expire a mere two _hours_ after it records. When something in the To Do List expires early, it means it is scheduled to be _deleted_ at that time to make room for something else.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

sfhub said:


> Only new info is the unspecified CableCARD fixes and the reference to no new features (such as Jabber protocol)


I hope it addresses the apparent occasional loss of the signal causing whatever you're doing to be interrupted with a black screen with grey border which must be manually removed with the Clear button. (I can't definitively point to it as causing any problems with recording operation, only playback.)

I'm also hoping the speed improvements mean a lessening of the problems using HDMI with my 4-port HDMI switch. Only the TiVo has problems having its signal go through the switch, and it is intermittent, sometimes accompanied with bursts of what looks like noise you'd see on an analog signal while running a vacuum cleaner. No problems with the XBOX 360, PS3, or Sony DVD changer, and it goes away if the TiVo is connected directly to the Westinghouse display.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HTH said:


> What I mean is that they report to what date and time the resulting recording will be kept. It's always a date and time after it is scheduled to be recorded or else it would not be recorded. It is the date and time the resulting recording will expire (be marked with the yellow dot with exclamation mark) once it does record.
> 
> It's useful information so that you can tell if a future recording will be kept for the usual two days or if it is going to expire a mere two _hours_ after it records. When something in the To Do List expires early, it means it is scheduled to be _deleted_ at that time to make room for something else.


Wow, this is totally new to me. I've been using a TiVo for 5+ years, and never knew this. I'm wondering if the fact all of my active units have large HDs makes this a non-issue for me (non-issue to the point I don't get the message)?


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

jhimmel said:


> For those of you with the update....
> Were you experiencing the frame-by-frame advance bug in 9.2? You know, pause a show, and attempt to advance one frame at a time using the FF button sometimes did NOT work after update 9.2 (just stayed stuck on pause). Is it fixed in 9.3?
> 
> It's the only bug I seem to be affected by right now on my two S3's, so I thought I'd ask.


Okay - got the update on one of my S3's. Sorry to say, this bug is NOT fixed. I'm very surprised that such a seemingly simple bug may actually live through another update.

Jim H.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

jhimmel said:


> Okay - got the update on one of my S3's. Sorry to say, this bug is NOT fixed. I'm very surprised that such a seemingly simple bug may actually live through another update.


I doubt Tivo cares that "frame by frame" has been broken by an incompetent software engineer (no doubt an outsourced contractor) to actually operate "gop to gop", which is an order of magnitude easier to code. My theory is that when they added additional codec support in 9.1, something broke, and advancing between I-frames was the quick and easy fix.

Their priorities are elsewhere, mostly useless branded "features" with business partners, and figuring out how to jam advertisements into even more places in the UI. I would bet dinner that the "bug fixes" are mostly in this part of the code.

Tivo used to be a company dedicated to providing the best user experience on a device with a tightly focused scope of functions. Over the last few years, the marketing department there has seized control and we now have the result. A sluggish hunk of bloatware that does everything (that their "business partners" want them to) and none of them particularly well.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

I couldn't agree more; I've had a TiVo since 1999 and I'm quite unhappy with the speed, bloat, and particularly the ads. I always thought that TiVo didn't _really_ do anything special and that other vendors or opensource projects would quickly overtake them. But that really hasn't happened; even with the bloat, ads, expense, and speed, TiVo is by a _huge_ margin the best option available. Without any significant competition at the high end they have no particular need to bother improving their service.


----------



## logicman1 (Jan 10, 2008)

MAFletch said:


> "... What's the chance of this including the use of single M-card with the 648's? Slim to none I expect. It would be nice to save a few bucks a month though.


No single M-Card support for S3 in 9.3. TiVoPony's recent comments:



TiVoPony said:


> ... Likewise, features such as QAM remapping and M-Card S3 support do not target a significant portion of our subscribers, both are in fact very small numbers of subscribers. That doesn't mean that they automatically get set aside, or that TiVo is ignoring or doesn't care about those customers. But it is a consideration when trading off those features against others (M-Card for S3 is technically possible, but also technically very complex. We've learned that there is a lot of risk inherent in that development). ...
> Cheers,
> Pony


----------



## taomaster99 (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't understand why people that complain about a product so much just don't drop it and pick up another machine? There are plenty of other products to choose from, why stay with something you think sucks. There are plenty of forums to complain to also, so just stick to the subject at hand , huh!!!!

Anyhoo, haven't received the updates on series 2 or tivohd but hopefully this week. Having some issues that hopefully will be cleared up by this update but nothing that can't be currently worked around or cry about!!!!! 

YES, I LOVE my TIVO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

To get clarification...can anyone confirm that Series2's are receiving v9.3 since some Series3/TiVo HD's are now receiving v9.3*Y*? The reason I ask is that historically (as others have mentioned), any software version with a suffix (7.1b, 8.2c, etc.) have been pre-release, losing the suffix with the final release (i.e. v9.3).

The most recent version for the Series3/TiVo HD's was v9.2a (never having lost the suffix) and they are now receiving v9.3Y. That's interesting and it's also curious that the suffix on this release is an upper-case "Y" when AFAIK all previous suffixes have been lower-case.  Maybe that's meaningless, but still odd.

With regard to the priority list, it would seem logical that if they are pushing the final version (v9.2) to all Series2's now, that they will update the page for Series3/TiVo HD's after v9.2Y has been in the wild (usually for at least two weeks) and they are satisfied with its stability based on CSR feedback.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

The Series 2 update I got 1 day after the priority list was up and I had signed up for it is 9.3-01-2-130

The Series 3 update I got the same day is 9.3.Y3-01-2-648


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

MickeS said:


> The Series 2 update I got 1 day after the priority list was up and I had signed up for it is 9.3-01-2-130
> 
> The Series 3 update I got the same day is 9.3.Y3-01-2-648


Thanks for that. :up: I wonder if there was a trial version for the Series2's (upgrades prior to the priority page going up) or if they pushed v9.3 w/o one to them but are now pushing the trial version to TiVo HD/Series3's.  Guess it's not important; we'll get whatever we get, but it's interesting to follow their processes. Whatever the case, it's good to hear that they've addressed a lot of issues with this one.


----------



## h00ligan (Nov 29, 2007)

man i wish this would roll out to my tivoHD's I want to see if it resolves the grey screen issues.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

h00ligan said:


> man i wish this would roll out to my tivoHD's I want to see if it resolves the grey screen issues.


Ditto. I've forced contact with the mothership at least a dozen times over three days. Nada.

[NG]Owner


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Hmm, my S3s are now displaying a different version. They were previously both at *9.3.Y3-01-2-648*. Now both of them are showing *9.3a.A1-01-2-648*. I don't know when the change happened.

Interesting, are there two sets of pre-releases?

I wonder how I got on the list for testing these unannounced software updates. I guess I'm a good candidate in Tivo's rationale, since I wasn't experiencing any issues with 9.2.

But wouldn't it make more sense to send the updates first to people actually having problems? 

TTYL
David


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DaveDFW said:


> Hmm, my S3s are now displaying a different version. They were previously both at *9.3.Y3-01-2-648*. Now both of them are showing *9.3a.A1-01-2-648*. I don't know when the change happened.


Well, waddya know... same thing on my Series 3. And I checked it yesterday, it had the "9.3.Y3" revision then, so the update happened last night.

The "Y" is usually the pre-release version, so they must be in official release of this to Series 3 TiVos now.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Hmmm... odd.

I use a universal remote for my Series 2 and Series 3 TiVos. Now all of a sudden, both only responds to Series 2 codes - it used to be that the Series 3 had its own set (programmed the universal remote using the A/B switch on the original TiVo remote, so the Series 2 was A and Series 3 was B). I never had a problem under the "Y" revision. I wonder if it's a fluke, or related to the update.


----------



## hsfjr (Apr 14, 2002)

You've [probably] reset one of the TiVos [your "B"/S3] by using the "other" remote while on the System Information screen. [I made the same mistake on the last roll out, so "Tag, you are it; You get to tell the first guy who does it next roll out."]


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

hsfjr said:


> You've reset one of the TiVos [your "B"/S3] by using the "other" remote while on the System Information screen. [I made the same mistake on the last roll out, so "Tag, you are it; You get to tell the first guy who does it next roll out."]


Thanks, that makes sense, because I could have sworn I used the Series 3 setting to check the version for the post above.

Gah, that's a stupid design!


----------



## shaggy314 (Feb 18, 2007)

Came home to a rebooted S3...

Now have 9.3a.A1-01-2-648

Connected April 8 1:14 am

So the test was a success? So I guess look for restarts people.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

The odd thing is that historically any software version with a suffix (i.e. 7.1b, 8.3c) has always indicated a pre-release with the final losing the suffix letter. The most recent version, 9.2a jumped directly to 9.3Y which has now morphed to 9.3a. What gives TiVo?


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

Are you sure you guys aren't beta testers? What's the First Rule of Fight Club...


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

My S2 took an update Sunday night while I was watching TV at 2am. Since then, when I scroll through the Now Playing list and select a recording, it takes a full 5-6 seconds (I counted) for the program description to come up. Very annoying.

I'm at work so, I don't have the version number for you. I have 3 Tivos (2 S3s and 1 S2) and as far as I know, only the S2 has been updated. 

I didn't sign up for any priority lists and I'm not a beta tester.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

snathanb said:


> My S2 took an update Sunday night while I was watching TV at 2am. Since then, when I scroll through the Now Playing list and select a recording, it takes a full 5-6 seconds (I counted) for the program description to come up. Very annoying.
> 
> I'm at work so, I don't have the version number for you. I have 3 Tivos (2 S3s and 1 S2) and as far as I know, only the S2 has been updated.
> 
> I didn't sign up for any priority lists and I'm not a beta tester.


Downloads occur during regular contact with the "mother ship" during the day and upgrades are automatically installed at 2 a.m. local time (although you can cause them to install by rebooting TiVo once you see the "Pending restart" in the System Information screen or the Phone & Network screen). Re-indexing often occurs after an upgrade. That may slow things down for up to 24 hours or so. Others are reporting significant increases in menu speeds. Give it a bit to catch up and then see how things look.


----------



## RAlfieri (Apr 3, 2008)

Keep trying to force connections hoping for the update. Nothing yet.


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm actually getting quite desperate about getting 9.3. My wife has to reboot the TiVo EVERY night, and has gotten to the point where she is questioning why we even have it if it's going to do this constantly, and has basically given up on TV altogether.

Is there ANY way to get ahead of the line on getting the update? Call Tivo support and beg perhaps?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

zundian said:


> I'm actually getting quite desperate about getting 9.3. My wife has to reboot the TiVo EVERY night, and has gotten to the point where she is questioning why we even have it if it's going to do this constantly, and has basically given up on TV altogether.
> 
> Is there ANY way to get ahead of the line on getting the update? Call Tivo support and beg perhaps?


Unlikely this will fix it. You must have some other problem.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

zundian said:


> I'm actually getting quite desperate about getting 9.3. My wife has to reboot the TiVo EVERY night, and has gotten to the point where she is questioning why we even have it if it's going to do this constantly, and has basically given up on TV altogether.
> 
> Is there ANY way to get ahead of the line on getting the update? Call Tivo support and beg perhaps?


This does not sound like a problem that a software update is going to fix. In fact, the problem may very well get worse if you've got a defective hard drive in the unit. If the unit is less than one year old, you should still be under warranty. Either way, I would contact TiVo customer service, a new unit may be in order.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm inclined to agree with AbMagFab and tivoupgrade, but there's one point that needs clarification first:



zundian said:


> My wife has to reboot the TiVo EVERY night, and has gotten to the point where she is questioning why we even have it if it's going to do this constantly,


Do WHAT constantly?


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> I'm inclined to agree with AbMagFab and tivoupgrade, but there's one point that needs clarification first:
> 
> Do WHAT constantly?


Ah yes, the analog channels go black. Just the analogs. Everything else is copacetic.

edit:Or I should say the CCI 0x00 channels, everything that has any kind of encryption stays put. The HD local stations never go away either. I don't think it has anything to do with my cable cards because they don't hve anything to do with the analog channels, or so I've been told.

It usually happens to my wife long after I've gone to bed (I have to be to work at 3am), so she's incredibly pissed about it.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

zundian said:


> Ah yes, the analog channels go black. Just the analogs. Everything else is copacetic.
> 
> edit:Or I should say the CCI 0x00 channels, everything that has any kind of encryption stays put. The HD local stations never go away either. I don't think it has anything to do with my cable cards because they don't hve anything to do with the analog channels, or so I've been told.
> 
> It usually happens to my wife long after I've gone to bed (I have to be to work at 3am), so she's incredibly pissed about it.


Sounds like a signal problem to me, where the CC's are losing authorization or something. If you're on cable (not FIOS), I'd suggest you get a good signal amplifier/cleaner.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

zundian said:


> Ah yes, the analog channels go black. Just the analogs. Everything else is copacetic.
> 
> edit:Or I should say the CCI 0x00 channels, everything that has any kind of encryption stays put. The HD local stations never go away either. I don't think it has anything to do with my cable cards because they don't hve anything to do with the analog channels, or so I've been told.
> 
> It usually happens to my wife long after I've gone to bed (I have to be to work at 3am), so she's incredibly pissed about it.


Are you sure these are analog channels? When you record them are you given the option to select quality of the recording? If not, then they are probably digital channels mapped to the analog channel #s.

IMO it is more likely you have digital simulcast versions of your analog channels. If that is so, then I wouldn't rule out CableCARD provisioning problem being the cause.

Does it happen to every "analog" channel #, or only the ones in expanded basic?


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

AbMagFab said:


> Sounds like a signal problem to me, where the CC's are losing authorization or something. If you're on cable (not FIOS), I'd suggest you get a good signal amplifier/cleaner.


That's just it though, the cable cards don't recognize a signal (signal strength 0 on the diagnostic screen) from any of the analog channels, none of them ever have, but I can still watch them. I'd assumed it was because they weren't digital (when I go to the signal strength test on the channels setting menu it skips from channel 1 to channel 99).

My house was completely rewired at install (for free!), and I didn't really have any problems until they switched over from the Insight headend to the Comcast headend a few days later. There's exactly one splitter, and it's halfway between the single TV we have, and the broadband modem on the exact opposite end of the house.

How much does a signal amp/cleaner cost, and wherabouts would I go to get one?


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

sfhub said:


> Are you sure these are analog channels? When you record them are you given the option to select quality of the recording? If not, then they are probably digital channels mapped to the analog channel #s.
> 
> IMO it is more likely you have digital simulcast versions of your analog channels. If that is so, then I wouldn't rule out CableCARD provisioning problem being the cause.
> 
> Does it happen to every "analog" channel #, or only the ones in expanded basic?


They are analog channels according to the CC diagnostic screen (signal type: analog), I am given the option to select the quality of recording, and it happens to each and every analog channel from 2-98 and wherever they're simulcast in the digital cable.

For example: When the channels go black, GSN, which is only available with digital cable (142), sticks around, but G4, which is on both digital (143) and analog (68) cable goes black.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

zundian said:


> That's just it though, the cable cards don't recognize a signal (signal strength 0 on the diagnostic screen) from any of the analog channels, none of them ever have,


I believe the signal strength meter is only valid for digital channels.

Are you saying the channel goes to black just a few seconds after tuning and it does this for all your analog channels or are you saying it goes black at random times and sometimes you can watch the channel for several minutes or more?

This doesn't sound like a signal quality issue to me because analog tends to degrade rather than just completely cut out. You'll often see snow or scrolling lines as the signal gets weaker. Digital on the other hand will look the same over a wide range of signals, but when it gets to the point of degrading, there will be very obvious picture problems, like blocking, frozen screens, blacked out, etc.

Do your analog locals like NBC, CBS, etc. ever go black? Is it only the channels that have analog and digital versions like G4? I think if you can determine some pattern that may provide some clues.

Have you tried removing the CableCARD(s) and running without them? I don't believe the pairing will change unless you re-insert in different slots or do C&DE, but I could be remembering wrong.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Sure sounds like a CC provisioning/signal problem (if I ignore the insistence that they're analog channels - perhaps that's part of the issue, the way the headend is insisting on mapping them).


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Has anyone gotten any software upgrades on their 652 TiVo-HD TiVo, I have only gotten now 9.3a on one of my 648 Series 3 (started with the Y version)and no updates on my TiVo-HD


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

lessd said:


> Has anyone gotten any software upgrades on their 652 TiVo-HD TiVo, I have only gotten now 9.3a on one of my 648 Series 3 (started with the Y version)and no updates on my TiVo-HD


I'm still waiting for any upgrade on our TiVo HD _and _Series3.


----------



## ZXTT95 (Oct 31, 2007)

One of my THD's has gone through 9.3Y to 9.3a, with 'a' showing up just today. The other is still at 9.2a.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

zundian said:


> How much does a signal amp/cleaner cost, and wherabouts would I go to get one?


There is no such thing as a "signal cleaner". If the channel's signal / noise ratio has been degraded, there's nothing to be done about it, except to get the CATV provider to fix their CATV system. A low signal level can be boosted by an amplifier, but once again if the CATV company is delivering a low signal to your house, then they are responsible for fixing the problem. Unless you have an odd situation (like my house which has 10 outlets and sits a long way from the subscriber tap), putting in an amp will at best only cover up a problem and cause more issues when the root cause either produces even more issues or else gets fixed, leaving you with levels which are too high. If your analog channels are not snowy, then your signals aren't too low. A grainy picture (as opposed to a snowy one) indicates a low S/N, and no amp can help a low S/N once it's already low. Properly balancing the CATV plant will get rid of either or both these issues, unless someone made a mistake when designing the plant, in which case it needs to be re-designed. No analog channel should be lower than 0dBmV at the back of the TiVo.

You might try removing the CableCards, and see if it makes a difference. Don't forget to keep track of which card goes in which slot. If you try this, you'll need to call the CATV company and have them send a hit after you put the CableCards back in.


----------



## RAlfieri (Apr 3, 2008)

sfhub said:


> I believe the signal strength meter is only valid for digital channels.


You are correct. You will not be able to use the meter without receiving digital channels.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

zundian said:


> They are analog channels according to the CC diagnostic screen (signal type: analog), I am given the option to select the quality of recording, and it happens to each and every analog channel from 2-98 and wherever they're simulcast in the digital cable.


Then they are analog. Analog signals do not pass through the CableCard. (Actually, digital signals don't, either. The digital tuner demodulates the signal into a digital bitstream and then passes it to the CableCard, but no part of an analog signal ever goes to the CableCard.)



zundian said:


> For example: When the channels go black, GSN, which is only available with digital cable (142), sticks around, but G4, which is on both digital (143) and analog (68) cable goes black.


Are you saying that both channel 68 and 143 go black? When it goes black, what does the diagnostic say? Is it dead on both tuners? Is audio out, as well?


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

lrhorer said:


> Are you saying that both channel 68 and 143 go black? When it goes black, what does the diagnostic say? Is it dead on both tuners? Is audio out, as well?


Yes, both versions of the rebroadcasted channels go black with no audio, along with every other analog channel, on both tuners at random times. There's no signal loss, they just disappear, though never when you're watching said channel. It always happens when you're in a menu, or on an encrypted channel on a different tuner. The HD local channels stick around for some reason, so I've converted all my network season passes to those channels, even though I have an SDTV. A reboot solves everything, but it's getting rather tiring

Edit: The diagnostics look exactly the same, but when the channels are black and it tries to record something, nothing gets recorded on the black channels, and in the recording history list it's labeled as channel not available.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> Then they are analog. Analog signals do not pass through the CableCard. (Actually, digital signals don't, either. The digital tuner demodulates the signal into a digital bitstream and then passes it to the CableCard, but no part of an analog signal ever goes to the CableCard.)


The channel map is retrieved through the CableCARD. If an incorrect channel map is somehow sent to his CableCARD after the initial correct channel map, that is one example of how CableCARD can affect his analog channels.

I would suggest that zundian remove his CableCARDs to see if the problem persists. That will isolate whether the CableCARDs are involved or not.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

mine randomly rebooted in the middle of a show the other day and installed it. it'd be nice if it did it in the middle of the night, say 3 AM. oh well.


----------



## h00ligan (Nov 29, 2007)

zundian said:


> I'm actually getting quite desperate about getting 9.3. My wife has to reboot the TiVo EVERY night, and has gotten to the point where she is questioning why we even have it if it's going to do this constantly, and has basically given up on TV altogether.
> 
> Is there ANY way to get ahead of the line on getting the update? Call Tivo support and beg perhaps?


amen to that.. same issue here. I wonder when broad rollout of the 9.3 software is coming.. and also if it will actually fix our issue... which last i spoke with a tivo rep about a week ago, was told it was still being 'investigated'... although nobody knows since apparently there is a huge disconnect between what is actually happening and the CSr's


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

sfhub said:


> The channel map is retrieved through the CableCARD. If an incorrect channel map is somehow sent to his CableCARD after the initial correct channel map, that is one example of how CableCARD can affect his analog channels.
> 
> I would suggest that zundian remove his CableCARDs to see if the problem persists. That will isolate whether the CableCARDs are involved or not.


So when the channels disappear the next time, I should remove the CableCARD? Or I should remove it now and be without half the channel lineup until I can diagnose one way or the other?

The reason I don't believe it's an with this specific cablecard, is because it's happened with every cable card I've had since getting set-up February 2nd. So that's 6 different S-Cards, and the current M-Card. All of them have paired correctly (eventually, after fighting with the CSRs) and all were replaced (excepting the M-Card) because of the disappearing channel phenomenon.

To paraphrase an old saying of my Dad's "If every cablecard you put in the Tivo appears to have the same problem, perhaps it's the Tivo."


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

zundian said:


> So when the channels disappear the next time, I should remove the CableCARD? Or I should remove it now and be without half the channel lineup until I can diagnose one way or the other?
> 
> The reason I don't believe it's an with this specific cablecard, is because it's happened with every cable card I've had since getting set-up February 2nd. So that's 6 different S-Cards, and the current M-Card. All of them have paired correctly (eventually, after fighting with the CSRs) and all were replaced (excepting the M-Card) because of the disappearing channel phenomenon.
> 
> To paraphrase an old saying of my Dad's "If every cablecard you put in the Tivo appears to have the same problem, perhaps it's the Tivo."


My current guess is the problem is not with the particular CableCARD per se, but with how the CableCARD was configured at the head-end. Besides handling decryption (and encryption for CCI=non-zero) the CableCARD also is responsible for downloading the channel map. If your CableCARD gets one channel map when it starts up, but later it gets a different one, then that could potentially explain what you are seeing.

If you remove the CableCARDs, your TiVo no longer uses the channel map from the CableCARDs.

Unless the channels you are losing have CCI=non-zero (which they can't if they are analog), this has nothing to do with pairing. As mentioned earlier, the analog channels are not going through the CableCARD for decryption, so it can't be that either.

The only other thing I could think of that might start off working after a reboot (besides defective equipment), but break later on is the channel map.

So I would test out that theory by removing the CableCARDs for one day and see if the problem still shows up. Do it on a weekend when you aren't recording anything important. I guess you could pull the CableCARDs when the channels go black, but I'm not sure how TiVo behaves in that case and whether it will dump the channel map it has received.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

h00ligan said:


> amen to that.. same issue here. I wonder when broad rollout of the 9.3 software is coming.. and also if it will actually fix our issue... which last i spoke with a tivo rep about a week ago, was told it was still being 'investigated'... although nobody knows since apparently there is a huge disconnect between what is actually happening and the CSr's


Are you saying you also have channels that go black or do you have some other problem that requires a reboot?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

On another thread there was mention of this from TiVo Jerry:
(You have a slightly different scenario but maybe you could look over the other information and see if how close it matches your situation.)
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10372477


> TiVo is actively working with Cisco (SA) and Cox to resolve a problem where on certain Cox headends TiVo boxes using Scientific Atlanta M-CARDs cards stop displaying video on digital channels every few days and video is restored by rebooting the box (or using a workaround involving tuning to analog channels that has been previously described in this forum).
> ***A key distinguishing sign of the SA problems is an error loading any of the CableCARD menus ("Failed to load"). On S3 only, another indication is if they're not getting *any* digital cable channels (including unencrypted). Also on S3 only, when tuned to a digital cable channel, it will display "No Information Available" on the 3rd screen under "SA CableCard CA Screen."
> 
> We understand the frustration this problem has caused for our loyal customers. Given the intermittent nature of the problem, progress has been slow and root cause is still not understood. Our spring software release will improve the behavior for the TiVo HD platform (the cards will be reset when they stop working, but any recordings in progress when he card resets will be partials). We will continue to troubleshoot this issue until it is resolved as well as investigate reports of other CableCARD issues on both the S3 and TiVo HD platforms.
> ...


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

sfhub said:


> My current guess is the problem is not with the particular CableCARD per se, but with how the CableCARD was configured at the head-end. Besides handling decryption (and encryption for CCI=non-zero) the CableCARD also is responsible for downloading the channel map. If your CableCARD gets one channel map when it starts up, but later it gets a different one, then that could potentially explain what you are seeing.
> 
> The only other thing I could think of that might start off working after a reboot (besides defective equipment), but break later on is the channel map.
> 
> So I would test out that theory by removing the CableCARDs for one day and see if the problem still shows up. Do it on a weekend when you aren't recording anything important. I guess you could pull the CableCARDs when the channels go black, but I'm not sure how TiVo behaves in that case and whether it will dump the channel map it has received.


Holy crap, I think you may be onto something. Our local cable company just changed over from Insight to Comcast, and I'm sure they've be furiously changing/upgrading/reciting incantations to come to better parity with the overall Comcast headend. There was a little lull in the instances of this problem about three weeks ago, when the initial handover was over, but now that they're ramping up the final changeover (to take place 4/30) could their shenanigans be affecting my channel map? Or am I interpreting "channel map" incorrectly?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

That is purely a guess. There could also be a multitude of other causes that would only be evident if someone was able to get debug logs. Once you introduce CableCARDs into the equation, the interactions that TiVo goes through become complex and sometimes it isn't clear what the cause of an issue is.

Look over the other thread I mentioned also. It is quite long. There are symptoms that don't match yours, but some seem like they might be related.

I think something did change in your system going from Insight to Comcast. It just isn't clear what changed yet. Getting rid of the CableCARD temporarily is just a brute force method of seeing if that whole module (along with its interaction with the head-end) has anything to do with your problem.

If you still see the problem without CableCARDs installed, then we can concentrate just on the TiVo side. If you don't see the problem, then we know the CableCARDs are involved, but don't know if the problem is on TiVo's side, on the CableCARD firmware, or with head-end config or head-end software.

A channel map basically says for a particular channel #, what frequency to use, and whether it is analog or digital, etc.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

sfhub said:


> The channel map is retrieved through the CableCARD.


Yes, but through the Out of Band carrier, not from any of the analog signals.



sfhub said:


> If an incorrect channel map is somehow sent to his CableCARD after the initial correct channel map, that is one example of how CableCARD can affect his analog channels.


Which is one reason I suggested he try removing the CableCards.



sfhub said:


> I would suggest that zundian remove his CableCARDs to see if the problem persists. That will isolate whether the CableCARDs are involved or not.


Hmm. It seems I heard that suggestion being made before. I wonder where?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

lrhorer said:


> Which is one reason I suggested he try removing the CableCards.
> 
> Hmm. It seems I heard that suggestion being made before. I wonder where?


Yeah, it was my post, *5* posts and *6 hrs* before yours.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6167006#post6167006


----------



## logicman1 (Jan 10, 2008)

sfhub said:


> Yeah, it was my post, *5* posts and *6 hrs* before yours.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6167006#post6167006


But doesn't it hold more weight when coming from lrhorer?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

lessd said:


> Has anyone gotten any software upgrades on their 652 TiVo-HD TiVo, I have only gotten now 9.3a on one of my 648 Series 3 (started with the Y version)and no updates on my TiVo-HD


yes, had 9.3y on both a S3 and a Tivo HD and now both are 9.3a.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

sfhub said:


> Yeah, it was my post, *5* posts and *6 hrs* before yours.


That's true. I didn't spot that suggestion in your post until after I had not only made my first response to the OP, but had also responded to your reply to me, in which it sounded as if you were suggesting something I had not mentioned. I apologize that I missed your original suggestion. Had I seen it, I would have credited you with the idea and said something like "... as sfhub suggested..." The fact I missed it means I'm human and fallible. Go figure.

While chronological order is significant in a forum like this, the actual amount of time passing between posts is largely irrelevant. It wouldn't have made any difference if your post had been six hours, six seconds, or six days prior to mine, it's still likely I would have been first reading the OPs post, your post, and all the intervening posts up to the one prior to my post at the same time.

For that matter, it is not unheard of for me to start a reply, have to stop for something else for several hours, and then finally complete the reply. That was not the case in this instance, but the point is the passage of time doesn't quite mean the same in a forum like this as it does outside cyberspace.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

logicman1 said:


> But doesn't it hold more weight when coming from lrhorer?


No.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

Who cares about 9.3 when we've already gotten some ass-covering backpedaling from TivoPony basically saying that nothing thats been discussed TO DEATH on the forums is actually going to get fixed, since its "too hard"?

I just accidentally selected "Diagnostics" and my S3 is now hung. I wonder if they even bothered fixing that. Maybe if I can manage trying to get it to phone home without crapping itself, I can experience the letdown myself instead of reading about it here.

I know many of you are up in arms by now that I am being so critical of Tivo and our little ambassador of lies and half-truths; but I am sick and tired of this crap.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

bizzy said:


> I just accidentally selected "Diagnostics" and my S3 is now hung. I wonder if they even bothered fixing that. Maybe if I can manage trying to get it to phone home without crapping itself, I can experience the letdown myself instead of reading about it here.


That one annoys me also. Your case was accidental, but for me, when I'm trying to get into the diagnostic screen, it is usually to diagnose some other problem. The freezing of the TiVo is frustrating because it totally distracts me from the original problem. I used to need to dig behind the TV to pull the power plug on the TiVo then wait for the reboot before I could continue diagnosing.

Now I have TiVo connected to a power switch that has a HTTP server so I can shutdown the TiVo from the comfort of my laptop. It is still a pain because it takes TiVo quite a bit of time to reboot, but at least I don't have to dig around for the power cable anymore.

As a side bonus, if I'm watching TiVo on my cellphone using slingbox and I hit the diagnostic screen by accident, I can remoted reboot the TiVo.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

sfhub said:


> Now I have TiVo connected to a power switch that has a HTTP server so I can shutdown the TiVo from the comfort of my laptop. It is still a pain because it takes TiVo quite a bit of time to reboot, but at least I don't have to dig around for the power cable anymore.


Nice solution. It's pathetic for Tivo that you'd ever need to do that.


----------



## h00ligan (Nov 29, 2007)

still nothin


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

bizzy said:


> Who cares about 9.3 when we've already gotten some ass-covering backpedaling from TivoPony basically saying that nothing thats been discussed TO DEATH on the forums is actually going to get fixed, since its "too hard"?
> 
> I just accidentally selected "Diagnostics" and my S3 is now hung. I wonder if they even bothered fixing that. Maybe if I can manage trying to get it to phone home without crapping itself, I can experience the letdown myself instead of reading about it here.
> 
> I know many of you are up in arms by now that I am being so critical of Tivo and our little ambassador of lies and half-truths; but I am sick and tired of this crap.


You are not alone. Diag screen freezing is extremely annoying since the time you need it most is when another issue is in progress. It's awesome when you are trying to convince the cable company installer that the cable card pairing is wrong then the Tivo freezes. It makes it SOOO much easier for them to say "your box is broken and everything is fine on our end"

I like how the M-Card for S3 support was scrapped then the box discontinued because it was "too hard." Way to say thanks to early adopters.

*BUT WAIT * Isn't it farking awesome that we get YOUTUBE VIDEOS?  I forgot all about the bugs while dreaming of terrible videos in low resolution on my HDTV.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

Hm, dunno if the rollout is now official, or if I got randomly tagged to receive it early, but I have it now.

One bug that I'm happy to see fixed is the one where the multi-part program info on the extended info screen was always shown as "Part <cur_part> of <cur_part>" rather than "Part <cur_part> of <num_parts>". I know this is a silly cosmetic thing for the most part, but it bugged me anyway.

I'm really liking the smaller font on the TDL. I've wished for a long time that they'd make it smaller if they're going to insist on having so many columns. They really ought to scootch the day/date/time columns closer together to make more room for the channel names (which can still get cut off... even 7 letters isn't enough) and the name of the program.

Alas, the #&^@%# frame-advance bug is still a bug. I use frame advance every single day without fail, often several times, and it's _bloody annoying_ that you have to flip back and forth between GOPs repeatedly until it randomly starts working by frame. I want this _way_ more than I want youtube videos.

---

Sometimes I wish I could just get into TiVo's development group for a week or two, just to fix bugs. I'm known for being able to find, and usually fix, even the most esoteric low-level bugs, even on unfamiliar proprietary hardware, even in an unfamiliar codebase and/or api. Fixing stuff like the frame advance bug is actually the sort of thing I do on a daily basis, and have done for years and years. It's kind of funny, but I'm probably better at fixing bugs than I am at writing code. I guess the latter forced the former, really. Anyway, if anyone down there wants to, feel free to set up a station for me and fly me down for a week or two. I'll sign an NDA and look at this and other bugs for as long as I'm there. It'd be fun. I'm sure my wife would love to hang out in the bay area for a while. (I'd apply for a job properly, but I like living up here in Seattle.)

Yeah, that'll happen.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

h00ligan said:


> still nothin


One of my boxes just got it. I'm having my other ones check now to see if they get it too. The font looks different too. at least smaller for some reason.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Only one S3 box got it. Speed is definitely improved for menu naviagtion.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

Aiken said:


> Hm, dunno if the rollout is now official, or if I got randomly tagged to receive it early, but I have it now.
> 
> One bug that I'm happy to see fixed is the one where the multi-part program info on the extended info screen was always shown as "Part <cur_part> of <cur_part>" rather than "Part <cur_part> of <num_parts>". I know this is a silly cosmetic thing for the most part, but it bugged me anyway.
> 
> ...


It's often that somebody not involved in a project can ask the stupid questions that get things fixed and notice obvious errors in code that's been reviewed umpteen times. This is similar to non-code realted issue of bringing someone reasonably intelligent who knows nothing about your business and having to explain to them why paying a bill is a ten step process instead of a two step process (I think this example happened at Ford).


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I read this whole thread and still see no link for a priority page and still don't have 9.3


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I read this whole thread and still see no link for a priority page and still don't have 9.3


Probably because there is no priority list for S3 and THD users. It will come when it comes.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

Aiken said:


> Alas, the #&^@%# frame-advance bug is still a bug. I use frame advance every single day without fail, often several times, and it's _bloody annoying_ that you have to flip back and forth between GOPs repeatedly until it randomly starts working by frame. I want this _way_ more than I want youtube videos.


I was actually quite amazed that this bug remained. I was SURE that I would once again be happily frame-advancing along when I received the update. That they let this go for the NEXT update just seems stupid to me. How hard could this be to fix? It's a basic feature of our TiVo's that has worked perfectly in every software version up until 9.2 when it got broken.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

They broke it in 9.1, and it was supposed to be fixed in 9.2.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

The frame advance, 30-sec skip/IR, etc. problems all began in 9.1 and are all probably related to GOP/I/P/B frame processing regressing.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

sfhub said:


> The frame advance, 30-sec skip/IR, etc. problems all began in 9.1 and are all probably related to GOP/I/P/B frame processing regressing.


Or, is it possible this is intentional? Now, I find myself often locked onto some image from some commercial that I otherwise wouldn't have seen. So the odds went way up that I'll actually see something from at least one of the commercials, where before I would happily skip by all of them without seeing anything.

Too nefarious?


----------



## zundian (Mar 5, 2008)

So, Hooray, I finally got 9.3a this morning, now to see if my problems continue between now and the final changeover from Insight to Comcast on 4/30.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

One new thing I notice is that on the To Do List, at the end where they have the SPs with no upcoming recordings, they also now include ARWLs with no upcoming recordings.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

zundian said:


> So, Hooray, I finally got 9.3a this morning, now to see if my problems continue between now and the final changeover from Insight to Comcast on 4/30.


One of my Series 3 s still has 9.3a A1 on it the other two have 93.a without the A1, does anybody else have the A1 in the software version ? (Model 648)


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

lessd said:


> One of my Series 3 s still has 9.3a A1 on it the other two have 93.a without the A1, does anybody else have the A1 in the software version ? (Model 648)


9.3a.A1 is just a test version that preceded 9.3a. It will update to 9.3a eventually. Usually the boxes that receive the test versions first are the last to get the final update. ;-)


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

I was messing with my Tivo Series 3 tonight and I noticed that everything was much snappier in terms of paging through listings, menus etc... What really made me wonder if I was running a new version was when you select record by time/channel and arrowing down through the channel numbers was really super fast. Then I checked the software version number and sure enough I now have 9.3a. There wasn't a message saying my Tivo was upgraded. I forced a download last night but didn't wait around to see what happened. It must of restarted last night/this mroning at 2AM. Very nice update from what I can tell performance wise. My Series 2 has 9.3 and I will have to give MRV a try to see if there is a speed improvement.


----------



## SJJ (May 16, 2002)

I got the update on S3 and S2 boxes.

I dislike the smaller font in the To Do list, it seems pointless, the fonts are smaller but there is all this 'white space' and no additional information seems to show. And I hate the none scheduled listing for Auto Record Wish Lists that now shows up at the bottom of the To Do list. How about a switch to turn off the none scheduled list, like recording suggestions.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Both the recent updates on S3 have caused a revisiting of a problem with the HDMI alert telling me I'm not allowed to watch HD (and some SD) programming on my HD display. It tells me to Press Select For More Information, but Select does nothing. Power-cycling the display helps get rid of the message, but in one show's case (_Firefly_) it kept reappearing. Only thing unique about that situation was that the show was still recording when I started watching it.

Occasionally, including the above situation, sound would jump forward and the video would rush up to catch it, most notably in the first seconds of _X-Play_ on G4 (which is severely compressed to hell).

On the plus side, the closed captioning for _Supernatural_ in HD now displays properly. I was only getting the last line of each splash-on caption.

And a quick tip: Select-Play-Select-9-Select not only turns on the display of the time on screen, it also turns off captioning. I find it quicker and easier than going through the menus to turn captions on and off.


----------

